# What makes a city one of the world's greatest?



## Wilko (Oct 18, 2004)

For world's most livable, just ask anyone from Melbourne Australia or Vancouver Canada


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

UrbanSophist said:


> What influence would you say history has?
> 
> In other words, if Disney built a new city-Disneia- that was just as vibrant as New York, just as beautiful as Paris, just as exciting as London, and just as big as Tokyo, how would you feel about this city?


I said influence and culture before, and a city with no history certainly wouldn't have very much culture. History is one of the most important aspects of culture. And I'm not exactly sure how a city built by Disney would be very influential outside of the tourism industry. Disney World is already kinda like its own country anyways.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

beware that this thread may get closed soon...! another potential city vs city. =.=


----------



## 1980 (Dec 22, 2005)

I think that Wikipedia Alpha beta gamma clasification is pretty good.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

XCRunner said:


> I said influence and culture before, and a city with no history certainly wouldn't have very much culture. History is one of the most important aspects of culture. And I'm not exactly sure how a city built by Disney would be very influential outside of the tourism industry. Disney World is already kinda like its own country anyways.


Well, it was entirely hypothetical.


----------

